# Audi Connect - list of available apps ?



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi there,

I have finally ordered mine and as it is foreseen only for... June :? I try to be patient getting as few info on the car.

I understood from another post that Audi connect uses the standard sim card (Thanks Manu  )

Now, I was was wondering if it was possible to use this data sim card to connect to spotify or a webradio (I am listening Virgin Rock Italy) through this sim card and not via the phone.

I was also wondering if, switching to Goolge map, it was possible to integrate Waze?

Thanks a lot and anjoy the reste of the afternoon.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No external app for the virtual cockpit and Internet radio can be listened only with the mmi app installed on your iPhone.
To answer your question, Internet radio from the app can be streamed only if the app is connected to the car via wifi.
the sim in your TT works as hotspot and connecting your iPhone, you have your radio! That's what I do!


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

ok, thanks Manu.

That means that there is no direct streaming between 3/4g network and the Car through this Sim Card? :x

Is it the same for Google Maps? The phone does the job and everything is sent to the MMI through the Wifi hotspot,

Thanks again,

(Then what's the real value of Audi Connect if we compare with the phone connected through BT to the car? )


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The sim on the car can be used for Audi connect services, traffic info, Google heart and as wifi hotspot.
The car can be connected to your phone through wifi (tethering) and you'll have same services

Music can be streamed using wifi with an external app, Bluetooth or cable from your iPhone but Internet radio only under the car's wifi


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

From my opinion the real value of Audi Connect are the traffic updates and POI search (but that's very personal). Especially the POI search is pretty handy when a POI is not found in the navigation. Weather, news feed, flight information and fuel prices are fun to use, but I don't use them often.

More info:
https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/ ... nnect.html

It's unfortunate that Apple Carplay is unavailable.
Only the new A4 and Q7 are supported: http://www.apple.com/uk/ios/carplay/available-models/


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Like the other functions in the mmi app or for the A3..very sad we have nothing!


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Like the other functions in the mmi app or for the A3..very sad we have nothing!


Indeed  you expect more (updates) from Audi.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

For now, I can say I hope! Ahah


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Don't forget you've got DAB radio which gives a lot more choice than the usual sh*te.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

not in Germany I think.


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> The sim on the car can be used for Audi connect services, traffic info, Google heart and as wifi hotspot.
> The car can be connected to your phone through wifi (tethering) and you'll have same services
> 
> Music can be streamed using wifi with an external app, Bluetooth or cable from your iPhone but Internet radio only under the car's wifi


Hi Manu- On the Audi Connect desktop version I see you can create pre-loaded internet radio options.

I am still unsure how exactly you get them to the car.

I have bought a pre-loaded 3 sim card as per instructions on here.

Can you explain below? I've attached some screenshots to show you better what I mean!

Anyone else please let me know as I want to sort it out before I drive back from Birmingham!

It also has WLAN options but again I have no idea how this works.

Thanks!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Where is that menu?! Maybe it's only if you have dab which I have not..


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

Below screenshot

My Audi Desktop version.

Allows me to go in and pre-select radio stations.

But I need to hook it up to WLAN/Mobile etc.

Can you see it in your version?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

only for A1 Q3 don't you see it?!


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah I saw that.

Just don't understand why the option is showing if it's only for those models...

How do I stream the other radio stations from say Spain to the car direct?

Via bluetooth?

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah I don't understand too why these differences between all models!
through the MMI app for your iPhone, using the wifi's car, you can stream internet radio


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for your help!


----------

